# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Love and Sausage

## carperdiem

Can someone tell me please why Polish is my favourite language that I dont know? It seems to have an intrinsic coolness that draws me like so many swimsuit editions. Why does Polish have such a nice body? I dont understand. I am confused and.... so very vulnerable.

----------


## carperdiem

.... stop looking at me that way, Polish! I will not be treated like an object........

----------


## carperdiem

Karma police, arrest this man.......

----------


## al

Having fun, aren't you?   ::

----------


## Tambakis

> Having fun, aren't you?

 I'de say he is

----------


## Линдзи

> I love a sausage, a big boloney sausage,
>      If ye saw it ye would fancy it yourself,
>      If ye fry it with an ingin,
>      Ye can hear the sausage singin,
>      "Mary, my Scots Bluebell". 
>      I had a sausage, a bonny, bonny sausage,
>      I put it in the oven for my tea.
>      I went down to the cellar
>      To get the salt and pepper,
>      And the sausage ran after me.

----------


## Линдзи

[url=http://www.alapage.com/mx/?id=158501079117108&donnee_appel=GOOGL&tp=F&type=3  &DIQ_NUMERO=270668&devise=&fulltext=SARCLO&support  =CD&sv=X_L]L'amour de l'amour (et la chair

----------

